# Ephedrine



## jermeytinling (24 Jun 2005)

hi guys. I'm sorry if this has been posted before, but ill ask anyway. i was wondering what the army's view on Ephedrine was. like will a recruit still be accepted if the use it? would a person be able to use it after basic?. I'm just wondering this because i work at a public gym and i know what all the supplements do and how they react with the body, so i know not to take to much.

anyway any replie would be much appreciated


----------



## winchable (24 Jun 2005)

Original ephedrine or the new age ephedrine...without any ephedrine in it?
I use to make cocktails of uppers for football and they used the original ephedrine in them, before they started using "ephedrine-free-ephedrine" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Island Ryhno (24 Jun 2005)

You can't get ephedrine anymore, and anyone who is selling it to you is lying or doing it illegally. The "new" ephedrine is junk, it doesn't work. I've been taking supplements for years, I have a good grasp on what works and what doesn't. If you're going to get illegal stuff it may as well be the good stuff. I'd suggest Andro, Darbepoetin, DHEA, Erythropoietin (EPO), HGH, Nandrolone, Norandrosterone or Stanozolol. Ohh that's right you can't get any of that stuff, it sucks I know.


----------



## jermeytinling (24 Jun 2005)

OK lets say i have the real Ephedrine. i haven't taken it mind you but will that cause the army to reject me?


----------



## FITSUMO (24 Jun 2005)

exercise caution when playing with "supps", the real Ephedrine can be used as a base for meth.  It is highly additive and you can develop tweaking behaviours.  When you play with uppers you put your heart at risk.  If your going to play with illegal supps I agree with island ryhno.  If you are having trouble with getting the real eph, try getting ma hung, it is the plant that eph is made from( but use caution again).  You want the same effect take an asprine( or white willow bark)( which will thin your blood) and then drink a strong coffee( the caffine will give you a kick).  If you are going to take eph then drink tons of water as you can get dehyrated very easy.

the best stuff to use when in the gym is this: anger and a spirit that has to win, my favorite game when I was power lifting was to beat all my mates that were juiced........

As for the army rejecting you, ask your recuiter about the banned substance list.

old guy sermon is done.

cheers


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jun 2005)

So your basically asking if using an illegal substance, or a drug that is not prescribed, will damage your chances of joining?

The short answer is yes, and no reason to continue this thread.


----------



## Infidel (18 Apr 2009)

I am just referring to the ECA stack. (25mg of ephedrine, 200mg of caffeine 325mg of asprin) 3 times a day.

I bought some ephedrine out in Pembroke. It was sold legally at this new health food store across from the big Wal-Mart / Canadian Tire / Mall. It comes in 8mg tablets 50 per bottle. 

My question is since it is sold legally, without needing a prescription are we still allowed to take it? (by we I mean reg force soldiers) Will using the ECA stack result in a failed urine test?

Thanks

(sorry if this isn't in the right forum - I did search for my answer before posting.)


----------



## Fusaki (18 Apr 2009)

Why would the army would care about the legal use of supplements?


----------



## Infidel (18 Apr 2009)

Well, I read that methamphetamine is normally created with an ephedrine base. I'm worried about being tested and having a false positive turn up.


----------



## Armymedic (18 Apr 2009)

Nope. It will show up in your urine, but not unless they specifically test for it.

Ephedrine is the synthetic version of adrenalin. 

Hope you don't drink energy drinks or coffee while you take those pills.

ps- it is the byproducts of metabolism that show up in your urine when they do drug tests.


----------



## Infidel (18 Apr 2009)

No I don't. I did my research, but I am slated for tour and don't want to fail a test over something like that.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Apr 2009)

My advice would be to stop taking it altogether. ECA stack tends to dehydrate, and the last thing you want is to be dehydrated in the sand box.


----------



## Armymedic (18 Apr 2009)

The drug tests are pretty specific and they will only test for certain substances.

As I mention above, it is the metabolic byproducts of the illegal drugs which are tested for in your urine. As Ephedrine produces natural byproducts, and is not illegal, you should have nothing to worry about IRT to your pre-tour test.

If you are an Olympic athlete, on the other hand, those test do test for increased levels of the byproducts of adrenalin.

disclaimer: I am not an expert, so take my advice as such.


----------



## Armymedic (18 Apr 2009)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> My advice would be to stop taking it altogether.



That would be my advice as well, but for different reasons.


----------



## Infidel (18 Apr 2009)

I appreciate the input fellas, I just wanted to be pretty sure that I wouldn't get dinged for something that I can legally buy, or having a false positive turn up or something. 

I don't intend to use it overseas at all, and I am aware of all of the other risks that you're talking about SFB. The ECA stack is something I am carefully considering. Showing up to Bn after battle school at 170lbs, and a year and a half later I'm 205. I feel that if I shed the weight I'll be able to perform better... I don't want to get cut.


----------



## Armymedic (18 Apr 2009)

Then eat like an athlete. 

No fast food, very little booze.

And save your money.


----------



## Infidel (19 Apr 2009)

:nod:


----------



## Vyse01 (19 Apr 2009)

I don't know if any of you have ever heard of these but basicly these are fat burning pills, my question is regards to the ingredients, my medical enrollment exam is may 5th, i'm just wondering if any of these ingredients are on the banned substance list or would cause me to fail my exam, i run and lift weights 5 days a week, and eat good, just using these to get that extra bit of fat off before bmq.

Active Ingredients  	
Herbal Ephedra Extract (supplying 30mg Ephedrine) 	
Kola-Nut (281mg caffeine) 	
White Willow Bark (Aspirin) 	
Chromium Picolinate

Thanks in advance.


----------



## px90 (19 Apr 2009)

There is another thread that has just recently been posted for Ephedrine , just sounds like a nasty concoction of energy to me, I wouldn't think it is good for ya but I am obviously not a Doctor.


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Apr 2009)

To the OP, be careful with that stuff, if you are not use to it, you can get pretty messed up. Yes you can use fat burners like hydroxycut, lipo6, lipo6x, hydroxycut hardcore and ripped to help you along with good diet and excercise.

Drug test were done ramdomly a couple of weeks ago, and someone or some people always end up failing. Petawawa has a few folks that like to use the hard stuff, and there was a case recenly where muffins were laced with drugs by wives that didn't want their spouses to deploy.

If you are on the heavy side, start watching the calories and get out there and run.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Drug test were done ramdomly a couple of weeks ago, and someone or some people always end up failing. Petawawa has a few folks that like to use the hard stuff, and there was a case recenly where muffins were laced with drugs by wives that didn't want their spouses to deploy.



Really?  Or is this just rumour/myth/tall tales/etc.?


----------



## Fusaki (23 Apr 2009)

> Drug test were done ramdomly a couple of weeks ago, and someone or some people always end up failing. Petawawa has a few folks that like to use the hard stuff, and there was a case recenly where muffins were laced with drugs by wives that didn't want their spouses to deploy.



I can't decide if thats too fucked up to believe, or almost fucked up enough to actually happen in Petawawa.

Talk about grounds for a divorce...


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Apr 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I can't decide if thats too fucked up to believe, or almost fucked up enough to actually happen in Petawawa.
> 
> Talk about grounds for a divorce...



A LCOL confirmed this at a alcohol and drugs supervisor course I attended last month.


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Apr 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Really?  Or is this just rumour/myth/tall tales/etc.?


Yes....really! I don't mean the test were done at Pet particular, but the muffin case was from Pet. Blind tests were done last months at various garrisons and bases across the country.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Yes....really! I don't mean the test were done at Pet particular, but the muffin case was from Pet. Blind tests were done last months at various garrisons and bases across the country.



I am sure someone's wife is now facing charges.  Having a wife who buys drugs and then "pushes" them (in her baked goods) is something (the wife) that a soldier should dispose of right away.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Apr 2009)

Infidel said:
			
		

> Well, I read that methamphetamine is normally created with an ephedrine base. I'm worried about being tested and having a false positive turn up.



Bloke, 

Instead of shovelling crap into your system (thats what it is), why don't you just try the proven principle of eating wisely and well, with proper exercise, utilising a variety of workouts for different achievements of overall fitness.

Instead of being worried what you put into your body, why not concentrate what you can get out of it - all naturally.

Train like you fight.

My 2 bob.

OWDU


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Apr 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am sure someone's wife is now facing charges.  Having a wife who buys drugs and then "pushes" them (in her baked goods) is something (the wife) that a soldier should dispose of right away.



It wasn't just one guy, there was a group of them that this happened to.


----------

